# Logos, Quick Verse or other?



## Rich Koster

I'm looking to get some SW on my Mac. Which one would you invest $250 on to start?


----------



## caddy

WordSearch 8 is good! I have it and Bibleworks 7 and LOGOS Scholars.


----------



## ClayPot

Other. Definitely Accordance. A fantastic bible program. Very speedy. Much better than Logos for Mac (which is not nearly as good as the version for PC).

Home


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv

I second Joshua's recommendation. Accordance is a great program and very powerful for working with Scripture when it comes to searches, word studies, etc. The current Logos for Mac is more of a reader than anything else.


----------



## Rangerus

caddy said:


> WordSearch 8 is good! I have it and Bibleworks 7 and LOGOS Scholars.





I use WordSearch 8 and e-Sword.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I use WordSearch 8 and favor it over my Logos Scholar's edition.

Screenshot shown here (click the Show button):
http://rti.myfineforum.org/sutra1223.php#1223

AMR


----------



## Bookmeister

Logos, hands down the best software available!


----------



## PresbyDane

I would like Logos scholar  I only have the study pack or what it is called


----------



## Rich Koster

Thanks for your input. So far there seems to be a leaning towards Logos, and a second for Accordance.

Now tell me if I read this right.

If I buy Accordance, I can then get Logos and integrate them together for the best of both worlds. Has anyone done this?????


----------



## ClayPot

Rich,

You can download a demo version of Accordance before you buy. It is limited to a relatively few texts, but you can use it to get an idea of how powerful it is is. The demo can be found here. There are also a number of online tutorials here to help you use to program. The only aspect of Logos that is "better" than Accordance is that it does have more resources. However, Accordance continues to put out more and more resources. The Mac version of Logos is very limited compared to the PC version, so beware.


----------



## EricP

For what it's worth, I'm a reformed Bible Works/Logos PC user, now gladly in the Mac/Accordance camp. I wish I could help on the amalgamation of Accordance and Logos, but honestly Accordance is so powerful, it is so easy to add personal (i.e. no cost, public domain) resources, and the BB is so helpful if there are problems/issues, I've been able to make the switch without looking back, and it'd be hard to imagine needing the Logos piece anymore. Good luck!


----------



## Rich Koster

EricP said:


> For what it's worth, I'm a reformed Bible Works/Logos PC user, now gladly in the Mac/Accordance camp. I wish I could help on the amalgamation of Accordance and Logos, but honestly Accordance is so powerful, it is so easy to add personal (i.e. no cost, public domain) resources, and the BB is so helpful if there are problems/issues, I've been able to make the switch without looking back, and it'd be hard to imagine needing the Logos piece anymore. Good luck!



With Accordance, I can inc. my Geneva Bible and any other pdf?


----------



## blhowes

Just curious. I use E-sword and I like it a lot. What are some things you can do with the other programs that you can't do with E-sword.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv

Rich Koster said:


> EricP said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm a reformed Bible Works/Logos PC user, now gladly in the Mac/Accordance camp. I wish I could help on the amalgamation of Accordance and Logos, but honestly Accordance is so powerful, it is so easy to add personal (i.e. no cost, public domain) resources, and the BB is so helpful if there are problems/issues, I've been able to make the switch without looking back, and it'd be hard to imagine needing the Logos piece anymore. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Accordance, I can inc. my Geneva Bible and any other pdf?
Click to expand...


The Geneva translation came with the package I purchased. There is probably a way to incorporate the notes as well. An additional benefit of Accordance is the ability to add notes to each verse of the Bible, thus creating your own study Bible. For example, it is easy to compile the study notes from the ESV Study Bible, The Expositor's Bible Commentary, Calvin, Matthew Henry, or whatever, on each pericope you are studying. Along with the Greek and Hebrew resources, I find it indispensable for sermon preparation. You can then tie these notes to any version of the Bible you prefer, such as the Geneva. 

The Accordance forum has a lot of knowledgeable people, and they can answer almost any question you have before you even purchase the product, especially regarding PDFs. (BTW, I am not connected to the company in any way. It has really deepened my interaction with Scripture.)

-----Added 7/3/2009 at 07:29:08 EST-----



blhowes said:


> Just curious. I use E-sword and I like it a lot. What are some things you can do with the other programs that you can't do with E-sword.



E-sword has the great advantage of being mostly free, but does not run on the Mac without some type of emulator. I have found a way to use E-sword on my Mac, but I just had too many problems getting it to run smoothly. So, I took the plunge and went with Accordance. If you are tech savvy, then E-sword may be a good alternative considering the price.


----------



## gkterry

There is none better for a Mac than Accordance. The value per dollar is excellent and the tech support is absolutely phenomenal. I posted a question on their forum and received an answer in about 8 minutes . . . from one of the owners . . . at 138am. It doesn't get any better than Accordance. They can help you decide what software best fits your needs by a simple phone call. There is also a demo avilable to try. Check it out at:


Home

-----Added 7/3/2009 at 11:28:13 EST-----

Rich:

Accordance will not import pdf files, but one can import html and text files that become user tools. These tools are full searchable along with all the purchased Accordance resources. I would strongly urge you to consider no other Bible software for the Mac. I have used Logos (Win), e-Sword, Wordsearch, Online Bible, MacSword and none are as powerful or useful as Accordance.

There are a series of online training videos available at no cost onlie at:

Welcome

The Accordance forum is quite active and used as a quick vehicle of support between the user, other users and Accordance tech support. It is at:

Accordance Forums (Powered by Invision Power Board)

Browse the forum, ask some questions, watch the online videos and when ready to purchase call them on the phone with your requirements. They will help you configure the software package best for your needs and budget withoutt trying to sell you shovelware like some other companies (i.e. Logos).


----------



## Rich Koster

Thanks for all of your help. I even got a sales call from an Accordance rep. The PB can be a help for many things.


----------

